# please it's about the milk thistle .......



## stephe2defr (Mar 18, 2005)

that help for what this tablets ???

thanks


----------



## stephe2defr (Mar 18, 2005)

I take since two days the m1test capsules . can I take in the same times some creatine monohydrate ??


----------



## LM6000 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hello Mate,

Milk thistle is used to help the liver cope with toxins such as M1T.

It works by helping regenerate liver cells and is used in mushroom poisoning/alcohol related liver issues.

You're best off taking upwards of 500mg of standardised silymarin (the active ingredient in milk thistle) spread out throughout the day.


----------



## stephe2defr (Mar 18, 2005)

ok thanks for your advice LM6000


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2005)

i've been looking on ebay at these tabs and they come in 175 250 or 500mg tabs the latter being 1 a day the others being 3 a day. do you think the lower dose 3 a day would be the better option during a 30mg ed 6 week dbol cycle?

Sam


----------



## LM6000 (Mar 14, 2005)

9519sam said:


> i've been looking on ebay at these tabs and they come in 175 250 or 500mg tabs the latter being 1 a day the others being 3 a day. do you think the lower dose 3 a day would be the better option during a 30mg ed 6 week dbol cycle?
> 
> Sam


Hi Sam,

IMHO you'd be better off looking at the content of standardised silymarin (this is the active ingredient in MT) and taking upwards of 500mg a day split over the course of the day.

So, if you've got 175mg tabs standardised to 80% silymarin you're actually getting 140mg of silymarin per tab.

250 = 200

500 = 400

The 500mg tabs would probably work out the cheapest, just take 4 a day spread out and you'll be getting a high dose of silymarin consistently.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

can you take to much??


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

stephe2defr said:


> I take since two days the m1test capsules . can I take in the same times some creatine monohydrate ??


please dnt tell me ur using Milk thistle coz your on creatine mono. coz it will be a waste of money coz u dnt need to!!


----------



## stephe2defr (Mar 18, 2005)

no jackamo. that was just a question :lol: . Personnaly I don't like to mix .


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.getbig.com/boards/index.php?topic=23634.0

Very interesting piece on silymarin. Have to say i've noticed this myself when i've used it. i won't again.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2005)

LM6000 said:


> Hello Mate,
> 
> Milk thistle is used to help the liver cope with toxins such as M1T.
> 
> ...


From what i know, milk thistle doesnt work, i a recent study on different types of things that would help the body cope with alcohol more effectively and stop ther person from getting a hang over, the milk thistle came last as it had no effect on how the liver coped with toxins even when the person started taken then 2 months before the went on an alcohol binge.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

its widely used when people are on cycles freaky


----------



## reef (Jul 14, 2005)

bodyworks said:


> http://www.getbig.com/boards/index.php?topic=23634.0
> 
> Very interesting piece on silymarin. Have to say i've noticed this myself when i've used it. i won't again.


The thing is though, even if it does affect gains, is it really worth the risk for an extra 1 or 2lbs? Personally Id rather be protected, you only get one liver!


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

true, but the point has already been raised above. milk thistle is virtually useless at as a liver protectant or detoxifier. There are much better things out there.

I believe prevention is better than cure so i'd say a good course of antioxidants to run along side a course is better than milk thistle as an after thought when the damage has already been done.


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

milk thistle is far from useless for maintaing a healthy liver


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

What would you recommend as a good course of antioxidants Bodyworks?


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

of course the obvious vit c and e in bodybuilder not joe public size doses.

Zinc may help, i prefer to take zma rather than zinc alone. Alpha lipoic acid has many beneficial effects and is worth a shot. acetylcystein (google it) is good. My missus rates grapefruit pectin highly, this is also good for the digestive system, and also the often forgotten, FRUIT. Any berry is an excellent antioxidant, especially blueberries and cranberries.

Your body will use the vitamins and minerals found in food far more effectively than supplements anyway.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2005)

How do you rate grape seed oil?


----------

